# full install: 2009 c6 corvette



## parboyc6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Just finished up the install in my 09 this weekend. I did all the install work in my garage with my buddy Scott. Let's start with the equipment list:

Interface adapter: Peripheral GMCO
Head unit: JVC KW-AVX820
Mids/highs amp: Zapco DC reference 650.6
Sub amp: Zapco DC reference 500.1
Mids: Hybrid Audio legatia L6's
Tweeters: Hybrid Audio L1v2's
Sub: Image Dynamics IDQ10v3
Sub box: Madvette Motorsports
Battery cable and fuse: Knukonceptz 1/0 gauge to Knukoncepts fuse, on to dist. block, then 4 gauge to each amp.
Mid speaker wire: Knukonceptz twisted pair 12 gauge
Tweeter speaker wire: Knukonceptz twisted pair 16 gauge
Sub speaker wire: Knukonceptz twisted pair 10 gauge
Sub volume control: Zapco SLB-U
Sound deadening: Second Skin damplifier
Insulation: Madvette Motorsports
Rear speakers: not used

I have the speakers wired to the 650.6 in bridge mode, sending 180 watts to each mid and 100 watts to each tweeter. I am using the processing of the amp to run the speakers active. The sub is wired parallel to give a 2ohm load to the amp, sending 500 watts to the sub.

First up was to remove every stitch of interior and lay down the sound deadening material. I know this was a bit of overkill, but I had most of this on hand already, so I went full out.


























Next up was to lay down the insulation kit from Dave at madvette motorsports. Excellent quality kit and with his instructions for removing the interior, easy to install.


































Running wires, not much to see here.

























Continued on next post


----------



## parboyc6 (Oct 13, 2009)

The fuse holder and battery connection. This was fun, dealing with that compression type nut that holds the terminal on. We wound up getting the terminal apart, grinding down the ring terminal a bit and sandwiched it between the 2 parts of the terminal. Plan to put some loom on the power cable soon, and possibly change the routing up a bit.










Construction of the amp rack. This sucker turned out soooooooo good. The amps fit in perfect and the fit of the rack in the car was perfect. This was my friend Scott's baby 










































You can sort of see the mess in the dash that I was dealing with. Trying to get all that sorted took a bit of time.


----------



## parboyc6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Door speakers mounted in the adapters we fabbed up. The tweeters mount to the door so all you would see in a pic was the back of them so I just didn't take any.


















The finished product! Couldn't be happier with how it turned out! This is by far the cleanest sounding install I have done in 20+ years of having systems in my cars. The clarity of all the components used is just astounding. It helps having a USACi and IASCA SQ world champion tune the amps  Thanks John!!

















































I have to give a HUGE vote of thanks to my friend Scott for giving up his evenings and a weekend to work on this with me. Also a HUGE vote of support and thanks to Dave at Madvette Motorsports. I must have called him a dozen times during this process and he would always answer my call or get right back to me, and spend as much time as I needed on the phone. Knowing that he had other stuff to build and other cars to work on, this was great support and I really appreciate it!! He builds a great box for sure. He also went above and beyond to help meet a timeline for me to have the sub and box before taking the car on a long trip over the weekend. Having the sub made the drive much more enjoyable! You da man Dave! :cheers:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

very nice  i absolutely love working on those doors. IMO probably among hte best for midbass out of all the cars out there 

good thing you didnt have to mess with molding A pillars, that, is a pain in the butt if there ever was one 

b


----------



## parboyc6 (Oct 13, 2009)

I hear ya, the doors were very easy. I am still entertaining the idea of moving the tweeters to the a pillars, but wanted to try the stock location first. If I do decide to go to the pillars, I will most def. pay my local guru to do it for me  The thing I have noticed with the tweeters in the stock location is that if I drive with my left hand on top of the steering wheel, it blocks the drivers side tweet. Leg position also affects the mids.

Also, must say to you simplicity, I absolutely loved the install you did on the red vette you posted here. I think it was red? Beautiful work sir!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

it was silver with red interior, and have done 3 more pillars on vettes since then, each time, i curse it endlessly.

the problem is that it seems in consistent. the two pairs, the stock vinyl refuse to budge, even wtih heat applied, so i had to pick the foam off with my finger nails lol...the other set, maybe becuase it was older? no idea, came off pretty much in one piece.

the other problem is that its very flexible plastic, and prone to bending. one of hte cars i did, the original pillars, becuase the previous installer had routed a GPS antenna under one of them, over time, the lift cuased by the GPS antenna's cable became permenant and warped the pillar, so we had to get a new one.

so you gotta mold it very carefully or the pressure of the mold cloth and the heat will warp the pillars.

yikes lol

great install once again


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Great install! As I was reading along I kept thinking this was a Bing install. Surprise surprise. Great deadening detail work and I love the simplicity of the install (amp rack). I envy your doors!


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

very nice install. Good work man.


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

That turned out hella nice. Clean, simple, and totally functional. My kind of install.


----------



## owen19 (Oct 21, 2009)

nice install! ... btw , does insulation helps out in blocking road noise? or as what it really is (insulator) , it just insulate heat coming from the outside of the vehicle?

-owen


----------



## parboyc6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

owen, it does a little of both. My primary reason for doing the insulation was to reduce the heat coming off the center tunnel, which it does very well. The added bonus was a reduction in road noises. I can tell a little difference in the noise, nothing huge, but enough that I noticed it.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice build, super clean, and the finished product is very neat and well put-together. +1 for the most awesome doors in any vehicle I've ever seen.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

awesome. i want a corvette


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

nice install very clean


----------



## owen19 (Oct 21, 2009)

parboyc6 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> owen, it does a little of both. My primary reason for doing the insulation was to reduce the heat coming off the center tunnel, which it does very well. The added bonus was a reduction in road noises. I can tell a little difference in the noise, nothing huge, but enough that I noticed it.



thanks man , was thinking the same for my car (insulator)... maybe a layer of insulator then a layer on mlv on top of it would be better? you get heat rejection and a sound barrier at the same time...


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Very clean... Nice job. I wish I had the skills, time, and tools to do my own.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Love the car and the install...any more pics


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

trojan fan said:


> Love the car and the install...any more pics


...of the whole car


----------



## parboyc6 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks again guys! Here are a few shots of the exterior:


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

I like the dark wheels


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

love the ride! want to do my 94 next


----------



## Prozac (Oct 20, 2009)

Sweet ride and very nice install!

Prozac


----------



## keithace (Jan 7, 2008)

good looking car and install...

how many cubes is that sub box?...


----------



## parboyc6 (Oct 13, 2009)

The grey wheels are something that we are loving as well!

No, I really don't want to do it again LOL!

The box is .65 cu/ft. The ID sub sounds great in this box!


----------



## 2_Lude (Oct 5, 2009)

Great install, very clean and simple. Maximum trunk space very nice. Any pic of the sub enclosure?


----------



## parboyc6 (Oct 13, 2009)

I didn't take any, but there are pics on this link to the place I bought it from: C6 Corvette JL Subwoofer Box


----------

